
Book Released: Trailblazer – A New Architecture for Rails - mrbongiolo
http://trailblazer.to/books/trailblazer.html
======
h_verschooten
Love the book and the 'gem suite'. A must read.

------
emeve89
Wanna write better code? read this book!

